# Converting Propane KG to Methane cubic metres?



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Does anybody know how many cubic meters in a 15kg tank? The number I've found is about 7.5.

I don't need an exact number and we can ignore the difference between methane and propane but roughly is 7.5 about right?

thanks


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm guessing you searched "convert propane kg to cubic meters" and it certainly comes up with LPG sites comfirming your findings - I used duckduckgo, not google. They had 
LPG (propane) kg to m³: 1kg = 0.53m³


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ya just wanted some confirmation. At that number the only question is what they'll charge me to install a meter.


----------

